# 19 Month Old Male Border Collie



## jtay88 (Nov 12, 2010)

We have a 19 month old male border collie called Harvey. Regretfully, we feel we are not offering the right type of home for him. He is a dog for an experienced collie owner, and is free to the right home. We do not want anything for him, just simply for him to be happy in his new home. If we do not think you can offer what he needs we will not be willing to give him away.

He has strong border collie instincts, and would be ideal for an experienced owner, who can provide stimulation throughout the day. He would be best suited to a working farm, or a working dog environment. He has strong herding behaviour (he will herd anything in sight), can be protective in certain situations and has bundles of energy.

For anyone that works all day and plans to leave him alone during the day, Harvey is not for you so please do not call. He is destructive in the house if left for too long - he is a working breed and needs a job to do. He has had some experience at agility classes, and would be perfect for any experienced owner who wishes to pursue this activity. 

He is okay with cats, however if they run he will try to chase. He is okay with some dogs, however protective and vocal towards the majority. I would like to emphasise he has never bitten anything or anyone.

He is okay on the lead, however can be quite "pully" around cars (his herding instincts coming in to play), and again around other dogs. He will however do anything for a tennis ball.

He is a lovely dog, and we hate making this decision, however after numerous trainers we have realised we are not offering the right environment for him, and want him to be happy - ideally herding some sheep around a field.

He has a lovely nature at heart, he just needs the right person to make him a true mans best friend.

If you would like more information please give direct message me and I will provide my mobile number. Please no time wasters, if you have hesitated over any of the areas above then he is not right for you, only experienced collie/working breed owners will be considered.

Additional Info: His grandparents were full working collies on a farm, however his parents were house-based. He is, so we have been told, pedigree, however they did not have the certificates to prove it sadly. He is up to date on all injections etc and have his medical card. He has also been castrated, and is microchipped.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

What a difficult situation to find yourself in and i have ben there so really so sympathise, try as hard as you can but sometimes you have to put the animal first as hard as that is and it sounds like that is what you are trying to do.

The best advice i can give to you is to get some professional help with the rehoming. If you contact the breed rescue or your local rescue centres they are much better placed to vet homes (including carrying out homechecks) You can offer to keep the dog until a suitable home is found avoiding the need for your lad to go through the stress of being kenelled.

Best of Luck xx


----------



## jtay88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you for your kind reply. Its so difficult, everytime I look at him I burst in to tears, but I know its the best for him and he would be much happier in a home where someone knows what to do for him. 

We are in contact with several centres, and they are working with us to find him the best home possible. I do not want him in kennels however because I couldn't stand knowing hes locked up in a cage waiting for someone to see him. We will do our upmost to find the right home.

Thanks again for your kind message - its so upsetting how horrible some people can be in this situation! x


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

jtay88 said:


> Thank you for your kind reply. Its so difficult, everytime I look at him I burst in to tears, but I know its the best for him and he would be much happier in a home where someone knows what to do for him.
> 
> We are in contact with several centres, and they are working with us to find him the best home possible. I do not want him in kennels however because I couldn't stand knowing hes locked up in a cage waiting for someone to see him. We will do our upmost to find the right home.
> 
> Thanks again for your kind message - its so upsetting how horrible some people can be in this situation! x


There should be no need for kennels if you can hang on while a home is found xx.

I am the last person who would judge, Had exactly the same circumstance with a BC cross GSD. Broke my heart and still stings now but putting the animal first is the right thing to do. If you have given it 19 months then that tells me you have tried to do the right thing by this boy. We made it to 18 months and then had to make the same decision you are making as we had exhausted all avenues and just couldn't provide what she needed 

Is he neutered ??


----------



## jtay88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Its nice knowing I am not alone! We have tried everything, have been through 5 trainers and spent £1,000's of pounds (literally!) on training, but we know its down to the fact we are not best for him. He is a lovely dog, and in the right hands he will be truly amazing and loving. It breaks my heart to do this, but I can't keep him unhappy any longer.

He is neutered yes. He is also microchipped, fully vaccinated and healthy. We would absolutely love him to go to a farm or something similar and also think he would be great living with other dogs. He has also sampled agility and was great at it, just we were unable to control his over excitedness around other dogs. Any experienced owner would be perfect for him.

I hope we find him a home soon to make him happy :-(


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

jtay88 said:


> Its nice knowing I am not alone! We have tried everything, have been through 5 trainers and spent £1,000's of pounds (literally!) on training, but we know its down to the fact we are not best for him. He is a lovely dog, and in the right hands he will be truly amazing and loving. It breaks my heart to do this, but I can't keep him unhappy any longer.
> 
> He is neutered yes. He is also microchipped, fully vaccinated and healthy. We would absolutely love him to go to a farm or something similar and also think he would be great living with other dogs. He has also sampled agility and was great at it, just we were unable to control his over excitedness around other dogs. Any experienced owner would be perfect for him.
> 
> I hope we find him a home soon to make him happy :-(


If he was good and showed promise at the agility have you thought of contacting the agility clubs to see if anyone is looking for a new "project"


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Have you tried this site
Welcome to Agilitynet


----------



## jtay88 (Nov 12, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> If he was good and showed promise at the agility have you thought of contacting the agility clubs to see if anyone is looking for a new "project"


One club has been contacted, however I might go further down that avenue if we are having no look.

We did have a promising call today from a farmer who has 4 collies already and is looking to train another working collie up, so we are hoping they do call back as they sounded perfect :frown:


----------



## jtay88 (Nov 12, 2010)

rona said:


> Have you tried this site
> Welcome to Agilitynet


Thank you - I will request him to be added to the rehoming page


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

jtay88 said:


> One club has been contacted, however I might go further down that avenue if we are having no look.
> 
> We did have a promising call today from a farmer who has 4 collies already and is looking to train another working collie up, so we are hoping they do call back as they sounded perfect :frown:


Hope it works out, sounds like you have all the angles coverred i am sure the perfect home will come up. It's heartbreaking when they have to go though, hopefully the new owners will keep in touch. I waited 10 years before i would allow myself to have another dog and the one i have now is a totally different experience x


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

jtay88 said:


> Thank you for your kind reply. Its so difficult, everytime I look at him I burst in to tears, but I know its the best for him and he would be much happier in a home where someone knows what to do for him.
> 
> We are in contact with several centres, and they are working with us to find him the best home possible. I do not want him in kennels however because I couldn't stand knowing hes locked up in a cage waiting for someone to see him. We will do our upmost to find the right home.
> 
> Thanks again for your kind message - its so upsetting how horrible some people can be in this situation! x


I'm really sorry. What an awful decision to have to make.

I don't know whereabouts you are in the UK but wondered if you'd been in touch with any of the following who all find homes for working collies:

Valgrays Rescue: Tel: 1883624513 (Surrey)

Colliesneedinghomes: Email Valerie on [email protected] (Lincolnshire)

Agility Net Rescue Page: Tel: 020 7359 6461 (Nationwide)

I do hope you find Harvey a suitable home very soon.


----------



## jtay88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Twiggy said:


> I'm really sorry. What an awful decision to have to make.
> 
> I don't know whereabouts you are in the UK but wondered if you'd been in touch with any of the following who all find homes for working collies:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your help, its so nice to find lovely people on here. I spoke to one centre today who made me feel like I was this horrible person for even thinking a thing, and it quite upset me, as we really are only doing this for his best interests.

I will be sure to contact these people. Thank you again x


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

far from being a horrible person you are doing the right thing for the dog having realised that you cannot fulfill his needs. it is a very unselfish thing to do to hand a dog over for rehoming having realised this and you should stand firm and proud against the judgmental nitwits who dont understand the turmoil you are currently in. many dogs are handed into rescue long after problems have developed due to understimulation etc and it is refreshing to hear from a responsible dog owner who is putting the needs of the dog above their own. 


i hope everything turns out well for the dog and yourselves. 
:thumbup:


----------



## jtay88 (Nov 12, 2010)

lucysnewmum said:


> far from being a horrible person you are doing the right thing for the dog having realised that you cannot fulfill his needs. it is a very unselfish thing to do to hand a dog over for rehoming having realised this and you should stand firm and proud against the judgmental nitwits who dont understand the turmoil you are currently in. many dogs are handed into rescue long after problems have developed due to understimulation etc and it is refreshing to hear from a responsible dog owner who is putting the needs of the dog above their own.
> 
> i hope everything turns out well for the dog and yourselves.
> :thumbup:


Wow you are all so lovely on here. Thank you so much, you have all really made me feel better about this. Despite knowing its the right decision you cannot help doubt it when people judge you. I am certain we will find Harvey the best home possible. Thank you


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

People are not being horrible with comments, they are simply so fed up at the constant rehoming threads. I have made comments in the past because I can't believe how easily some people rehome their dogs (this isn't a comment directed at you btw!!!)

It's not wanting to be nasty at all, I just despair & get so upset at the amount of dogs that are killed every year through the neglect & thoughtlessness of their owners. I am looking for a sdecond dog at present (I would love to offer yours a home but as I work would not be suitable!) & am getting so upset at the hundreds of dogs that are waiting for new homes.

As suggested I hope that you are able to work with the rescue centres & ensure that your dog is one of the lucky ones who does get a forever home


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Some people who should be able to help you is Border collie trust GB Tel. 0871 5602282. They rescue and rehome collies throughout the uk Border Collie Trust GB They are a registered charity. Hopefully they will be able to help you.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi and welcome as stated do try the rescues but if ok with you could i cross post this as am a number of border collie lists if you pm me as ill need your number to pass to people


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

My sister had bc couldnt cope not fair he was working dog she went round some farms and found 1 to rehome him too last year she gets to visit him watch him working sheep (she cries every time ) but farmer keeps in touch with her


----------



## jtay88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for all your messages - we had a promising call today from a man thats very interested and has had a few collies with similar behaviour previously, we are seeing him next week, so fingers crossed. 

We are trying not to get our hopes up, so if anybody knows anybody, or is interested themselves, please send me a message, we would love to find Harvey to have a forever happy home.


----------



## me-n-max (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi I was so sad to read your story and feel for you. Border Collies are such wonderful dogs. In the picture Harvey could be a double for our Max that we sadly lost 2 years ago. Please dont send him anywhere that he may be caged. We would be happy to take him on if you cant find a good home for him. However we now have 2 Border Collie brothers so the offer must be subject to how they reacted when they met.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Is he neutered ??


Hey Rainybows! You shudda gone to spec savers! even DT readd he were castrated!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Now THAT is a first!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

jtay88 said:


> Thanks for all your messages - we had a promising call today from a man thats very interested and has had a few collies with similar behaviour previously, we are seeing him next week, so fingers crossed.
> 
> We are trying not to get our hopes up, so if anybody knows anybody, or is interested themselves, please send me a message, we would love to find Harvey to have a forever happy home.


the best thing you did for you dog was having his castrated! you can rest assured that no one would take him for the wrong reaons. I would however still be a little wary of advertising him for 'free' unless you can be certain where he is going and vet the new home otherwise maybe a suggetion of a donation to rescue! 
All the best
DT


----------



## jtay88 (Nov 12, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> the best thing you did for you dog was having his castrated! you can rest assured that no one would take him for the wrong reaons. I would however still be a little wary of advertising him for 'free' unless you can be certain where he is going and vet the new home otherwise maybe a suggetion of a donation to rescue!
> All the best
> DT


We are completely vetting homes etc. The reason we have said free is because it has been such a horrible decision to make, and we really are doing what's best for him. We didn't want any financial gain for him - it's not who we are - all we could wish for is someone can give him the best home possible for him.

We have had a couple of calls which claim they can offer him a good home but instincts told me to say no - you just get that impression people don't really understand what I mean when I said he needs an experienced owner willing to work on him.

We have had, however, some very promising calls that we can tell straight away they would love Harvey very much and have experience with lively collies. We are keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry hear of your troubled time with Harvey and if you feel it is the right thing to do then it is the right thing to do.

Glad you are not just offering him to the first person to tak ehim off your hands which shows you only want the best and not a quick off load.

Anyway, where abouts are you?

The reason I ask is that I am a member on another forum that specifically pulls all the stops out when it comes to rescues and any number on there will be able to offer him a foster home or forever home in no time at all for you.

I also live two mins away The Freedom of Spirit Border Collie Trust - FSTBC The Freedom Of Spirit Trust For Border Collies it's run by Barbara Sykes who will do whatever she can for a border collie.

He does sound like a mix of my two - one was a right chewer and destroyer of everything within reach and the other is workign stock non-stop machine dog.

I can help you out anyway you want or need with Harvey no worries.

All the best for now.


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

i wish i could have another bc if it wasnt for the fact i was living with the bf's mum. i already have one bc and she is an absolute delight she is just over 1yr old. i have had a bc before her and now im gonna train her up for agility next year. gd luck in finding the right home for harvey. i would have him in a heartbeat if it was my own home.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> People are not being horrible with comments, they are simply so fed up at the constant rehoming threads. I have made comments in the past because I can't believe how easily some people rehome their dogs (this isn't a comment directed at you btw!!!)
> 
> It's not wanting to be nasty at all, I just despair & get so upset at the amount of dogs that are killed every year through the neglect & thoughtlessness of their owners. I am looking for a sdecond dog at present (I would love to offer yours a home but as I work would not be suitable!) & am getting so upset at the hundreds of dogs that are waiting for new homes.
> 
> As suggested I hope that you are able to work with the rescue centres & ensure that your dog is one of the lucky ones who does get a forever home


What I get annoyed at is ads or people giving up on dogs that are still puppies because they can't cope. Clearly shows they didn't think before taking a dog on, at all. Or those that give up as they are "working full time..." were you not working full time 6 months ago when you got the dog then?

I can't get annoyed at people who, like this poster, have attempted to do the right thing by their dog and now realise they are not the right person/people for that particular dog. He's clearly tried to do the right thing with behaviourists.


----------

